# Go big or go home.



## gabriel lockhart (Aug 24, 2013)

hi y'all first post for a newest member of the writing forums.

i was wondering how do you go about planning a massive fantasy story along the lines of game of thrones or the wheel of time?

you how to organize characters and plots and side plots and so on?

any info would be great...

thanks in advance.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 24, 2013)

My advice would be to start small and work your way up. I'd guess Martin and Jordan wrote shorter pieces before jumping into their multi-book epics. It doesn't do much good to have a huge, sprawling story if it's stuffed with boring, cliche characters, confusing plots, and an uninspired setting.

If you're dead set on doing that, though, there are plenty of resources for keeping the elements of your story organized. Some are software, while some are common-sense schemes you have to implement. Try the ones you like, use the ideas that work for you, forget the rest. If I ever have the time, I'm going to start a blog about all the writing schemes I've tried over the years.


----------



## tabasco5 (Aug 27, 2013)

No offense, but if you have to ask this question there is a good chance you are not yet ready for the undertaking.  Knowing how to even prepare for such a story requires years of experience and successful writing.

I also agree with Nickleby, start small and learn your way up.  Even a short simple story can be difficult for beginners such as myself, much less an epic.


*Edit: Are you asking because you want to try writing a story like this, or is it just for research purposes?*


----------



## gabriel lockhart (Aug 27, 2013)

In answer to your question both? i have been slowly over the past fifteen years been creating a massive universe of history and stories and so on but now feel like i could condense it all into a single narrative.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 27, 2013)

gabriel lockhart said:


> In answer to your question both? i have been slowly over the past fifteen years been creating a massive universe of history and stories and so on but now feel like i could condense it all into a single narrative.



Why not pull some of the shorter yarns out of the ball and tell them first? See how it goes. You may not need much practice, but most of us realize in short order that we do. I believe GRR Martin was in middle age before he got serious.


----------

